# Наше творчество > Визуальные искусства > Hand Made >  Конфетно - букетная мастерская Анастасии Дмитриенко.

## ПростоНастя

*Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Анастасия Дмитриенко! Занимаюсь созданием букетов из конфет 2 года. Сначала это были мини-букетики, а в дальнейшем - композиции! Покажу, что у меня получилось:*

----------


## Дудырева Галина

очень оригинально,молодец

----------


## Юлия Лыгина

Здравствуйте девочки! Подскажите, что нужно чтобы сделать букетик из конфет? Мне очень интересно как это сделать!

----------


## Hohotunchik

А вы мастер классы не делаете, о том, как самой такие сделать? :Yes4:

----------


## татуся

Добрый вечер!!!
Очень интересно посмотреть остальные Ваши работы!!!
Спасибо

----------

